# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  فارسی کردن برنامه ای که با C++‎ builder نوشته شده ؟

## hamid_n

چگونه می توان برنامه ای که با C++‎ builder نوشته شده است را فارسی کرد ؟

آیا dll نیاز دارد؟

لطفا جواب دهید.  :چشمک:

----------


## sasan_vm

شما اگر windows مورد استفاده تان unicode را ساپورت کند مثل Win 2000 , Win XP و 
Windows های آینده هیچ مشکلی با فارسی کردن برنامه تان ندارید .

----------


## hamid_n

خیلی متشکرم از پاسختون اما باید بگم که من این برنامه رو وقتی نوشتم منو ها و اجزاء اونو فارسی نوشتم و موقعی که اونو تو یک کامپیوتر دیگه نصب می کنم تمام حروف به صورت علامت سوال در میان برای این باید چه کارکنم ؟؟

بازم ممنون...

----------


## sasan_vm

در کامپیوتر مقصد باید زبان فارسی فعال شود :
Control Panel\Date, Time, Language, and Regional Options\Add Language

در windows هایی که اشاره شد مشکلی ندارید ولی در win98 احتمالا با مشکلاتی روبرو میشوید.
از قبیل نمایش نادرست بعضی از حروف  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hamid_n

ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون *ساسان*  جان ..

انشاالله بتونیم جبران کنیم.....  :چشمک:   :لبخندساده

----------


## hamid_n

ساسان جان ما از این شانسانداریم ....

جواب نداد.؟؟  :گریه:   :ناراحت:   :گریه:

----------


## sasan_vm

از چه Windows ی استفاده میکنی ؟
 - اگر از unicode میخواهی استفاده کنی Font انتخابی در برنامه ات باید Tahoma یا Microsoft Sans Serif
   باشد .

----------


## hamid_n

من با ویندوز xp کارمی کنم و فونتش رو هم tahoma انتخاب کردم 

از چه unicody باید استفاده کنم ....

کد خواصی دارد ؟؟؟؟  :ناراحت:

----------


## Inprise

قاعدتا" در کنار ویندوز سازگار با یونیکد باید از کنترلهای VCL مناسب هم استفاده کنی ؛ نگارش VCL ای که همراه BCB توزیع شده با یونیکد سازگار نیست ، بنابراین اگر میخوای از یونیکد استفاده کنی باید بسته ای مانند TNT VCL Unicode رو دریافت و نصب کنی ؛ برنامه ای که با استفاده از این کنترلها نوشته میشه ، میتونه کدهای یونیکد رو دریافت - ذخیره - نمایش بده ، ولیکن از اونجائیکه خود محیط BCB با یونیکد سازگار نیست بهتره کدهای معادل متن یونیکد رو وارد برنامه کنی تا در زمان اجرا ، بصورت مناسب جای گذاری بشن .

----------


## baabi

با سلام
من هم یه همچین مشکلی دارم و اینکه در برنامه ام که در XP  نوشته شده و از 40 فونت فارسی برای XP استفاده میکنم ( مثل BTitr ) و در XP باید در قسمت Regional and Language Options حتما در Combo ای که مربوط بهNon-Unicode Programs میشه فارسی رو انتخاب کرد.
حالا مشکل اینجاس که اگه بخوام برنامه رو توی 2000 اجرا کنم ، تمتمی حرو به مربع تبدیل میشن
آیا راه حلی داره؟

----------


## meysam39

میشه یه نمونه برنامه که فارسی رو ساپورت کنه بذارید

----------


## hamid_n

باید دنبال یک راه دیگه باشم ... :لبخندساده

----------


## Beginner2013

با سلام.ببخشید نبش قبر میکنم اما گفتم تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنم ایراد میگیرن گه چرا جستجو نکردی.




> قاعدتا" در کنار ویندوز سازگار با یونیکد باید از  کنترلهای VCL مناسب هم استفاده کنی ؛ نگارش VCL ای که همراه BCB توزیع شده  با یونیکد سازگار نیست ، بنابراین اگر میخوای از یونیکد استفاده کنی باید  بسته ای مانند TNT VCL Unicode رو دریافت و نصب کنی ؛ برنامه ای که با  استفاده از این کنترلها نوشته میشه ، میتونه کدهای یونیکد رو دریافت -  ذخیره - نمایش بده ، ولیکن از اونجائیکه خود محیط BCB با یونیکد سازگار  نیست بهتره کدهای معادل متن یونیکد رو وارد برنامه کنی تا در زمان اجرا ،  بصورت مناسب جای گذاری بشن .


کد های معادل متن یونیکد رو چجوری بدست بیاریم؟
با تشکر

----------

